# Boat ramps near Big Lagoon



## jbtide (Oct 15, 2012)

Can anyone give me the names of some good boat ramps in Big Lagoon that are not gonna be a pain to get in and get out? Thanks guys, happy fishing!

John B.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

There are only 3 boat ramps "near" Big Lagoon 4 if your in a kayak. 

1. Sherman's Cove on the navy base - I think you have to be military

2. Big Lagoon state park - costs 10 bucks unless you buy a yearly pass for 64 bucks

3. Galvez Landing - it's on the other side of a 45 min no wake zone on the way to get to Big Lagoon

4. Johnson's beach has a kayak ramp - it costs 8 bucks I think to enter the park unless you buy a pass not sure how much.

The best deal for me was Big Lagoon state park. Nice ramps, not far from prime fishing spots, and if you buy a pass for a year it pays for itself if you launch there 6 times.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

$25 for a National Park...year to date...well worth it...

and it will not set you back 45 minutes from Galvez...more like 15-20...


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Ultralite said:


> $25 for a National Park...year to date...well worth it...
> 
> and it will not set you back 45 minutes from Galvez...more like 15-20...


In my little whaler it took me 45 min. Maybe I could have pushed it a bit more. Maybe a bigger boat could no wake faster idk but the one time I did it. It took damn close to 45 min


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Big Lagoon is definitely worth it, closer and a nice ramp....


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

A little calculation from Galvez boat ramp to end of No Wake Zone 1.25 Miles. at out going tide, 7mph 10 minutes. Against the tide 5.5 MPH 13 minutes.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Johnms said:


> A little calculation from Galvez boat ramp to end of No Wake Zone 1.25 Miles. at out going tide, 7mph 10 minutes. Against the tide 5.5 MPH 13 minutes.


Maybe I was taking in the sights to much lol
I've only done it once


----------

